# New Trailer - Rust Prevention and any other advice?



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Buying a new trailer for my skiff and was hoping you guys might have some advice on what to do to it before gets it's first dip in saltwater?

Also on what to do after I takes it out of the water.

Thanks in advance


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Keep hubs greased and trailer rinsed after each use you sould be in good shape. I don’t know how far you tow , I like to have my trailer tires balanced. Good luck


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Galvanized? Aluminum?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

2cents-I typically spray my leaf springs, hubs, wheels, bolts etc. with corrosion x or similar every couple months. perhaps overkill, but the springs look great and the hardware is easy to remove etc. A far as the trailer, I wash it down with soap and rinse, looks great.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NativeBone said:


> 2cents-I typically spray my leaf springs, hubs, wheels, bolts etc. with corrosion x or similar every couple months. perhaps overkill, but the springs look great and the hardware is easy to remove etc. A far as the trailer, I wash it down with soap and rinse, looks great.


Same here, CorrosionX green can is thicker and sticks better.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Tires balanced, Corrosion-X Blue on fasteners, marine grease on roller pins.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

I like bearing grease on my leaf springs if you’re not running a torsion axle. 

I like dielectric grease on the truck to trailer connection. Keeps oxidation off the plug but attracts dirt like a magnet. 

Anti-sieze on the lug nuts helps me sleep at night also.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

MooreMiller said:


> I like bearing grease on my leaf springs if you’re not running a torsion axle.
> 
> I like dielectric grease on the truck to trailer connection. Keeps oxidation off the plug but attracts dirt like a magnet.
> 
> Anti-sieze on the lug nuts helps me sleep at night also.


Does the grease on the leaf springs pick up a lot of dirt? Contemplated doing this myself.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Does the grease on the leaf springs pick up a lot of dirt? Contemplated doing this myself.


Not a lot, but it does. Worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MooreMiller said:


> Not a lot, but it does. Worth it in my opinion.


Better than rust!


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Galvanized? Aluminum?


Aluminum trailer


Great advice guys, I have ordered two cans of the Corrosion X Heavy Duty and will give the trailer a good coat before it ever gets wet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Guvner said:


> Aluminum trailer
> 
> 
> Great advice guys, I have ordered two cans of the Corrosion X Heavy Duty and will give the trailer a good coat before it every gets wet.


My aluminum trailer is a 2001 and and looks like new because the previous owner used CorrosionX on the fasteners. I wouldn’t coat the entire trailer but the fasteners, leaf springs/torsion axles and hitch.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't mean the entire trailer just the parts you mentioned


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

If you have a relatively small skiff, set the new trailer up to dry launch and it'll be brand new for years.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

ZaneD said:


> If you have a relatively small skiff, set the new trailer up to dry launch and it'll be brand new for years.


Only part of my trailer that gets wet is the bottom third of the wheels. Depends on the slope of the ramp ultimately...


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I like using Fluid Film. I put that shit on everything.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

I w


ZaneD said:


> If you have a relatively small skiff, set the new trailer up to dry launch and it'll be brand new for years.


Any tips on doing that, I have 16' Superskiff and would love to do that


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Guvner said:


> Any tips on doing that, I have 16' Superskiff and would love to do that


I will try to do a step by step. I am going to try it on a continental trailer. Basically converting from a sprung axle to a torsion axle.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Give the rims and all exposed bolts as well as possible electrical connections a good spray of LPS3. this will leave a tacky tan coat on but no salt water will get to the treated areas. MUST be done before it ever goes to salt though


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Give the rims and all exposed bolts as well as possible electrical connections a good spray of LPS3. this will leave a tacky tan coat on but no salt water will get to the treated areas. MUST be done before it ever goes to salt though


Did that thanks it did leave the brown tacky film and Hopefully had done the trick.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I dont understand how leaf springs or torsion axle make a difference in a dry launch set up. Its about keeping hubs dry, rite? Torsion springs and a well taken care of 1973 float on with bay boat. Leaf springs on the others. What am i missing. I have a breakdown utility trailer for launching the fliver , if it doesn't get wet, is this considered a dry launch trailer ? Every ramp w different entry angle, water level at time of launch effects the launch geometry. Dammit ,Im done,y all got me thinking physics and shit way too early this am . Good fishing.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

The axles on your trailer will be galvanized, a lot times when they are building them some of the coating gets scraped off. Before you ever put it in the water get a can of cold galvanize spray and make sure you coat any bare spots. I usually spray the entire torsion axle part also. It helps to slow down the rust. Even with flushing my trailer everyday, I find that I get about 5 years out of a torsion axle before I have to replace it due to rust.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

5 days from shipping my new axle! I am hoping I never have to get the axle close to the water in any situation. I will try to get pics during and after install.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

State fish rob said:


> I dont understand how leaf springs or torsion axle make a difference in a dry launch set up. Its about keeping hubs dry, rite? Torsion springs and a well taken care of 1973 float on with bay boat. Leaf springs on the others. What am i missing. I have a breakdown utility trailer for launching the fliver , if it doesn't get wet, is this considered a dry launch trailer ? Every ramp w different entry angle, water level at time of launch effects the launch geometry. Dammit ,Im done,y all got me thinking physics and shit way too early this am . Good fishing.


A leaf spring set up requires more room then a torsion axle, so the frame sits higher. The lower the frame, the less you need to back down a ramp into the water. So a torsion axle is way better at this. Because of the hight difference you might have to back a spring axles trailer a few more feet back, or dunk the hubs to get the frame close to the water.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I got it. I lowered leaf spring trailer by putting axle on top of leaf added bump stops. No cost. Just my time I did buy bump stops


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

If your torsion axle is not sealed, you should check the drain hole to ensure it is not clogged. Water gets trapped in there and rusts from the bottom up. Don't ask me how I know.

Hole is at the lowest part of the axle on bottom side.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

State fish rob said:


> I got it. I lowered leaf spring trailer by putting axle on top of leaf added bump stops. No cost. Just my time I did buy bump stops


That's the shadetree backyard way of doing it, but it cuts down on the max travel the springs have. The torsion axles lower the frame and still have full travel to absorb the shock.


----------

